# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  От депрессии до старения - давайте лечиться сексом

## Irina

*Только для женщин*


*1. У тебя перманентная депрессия, и все вокруг чудовищно раздражает*

В процессе полового акта в организме человека выделяется гормон эндорфин, отвечающий за хорошее настроение и позитивное восприятие человеком мира. Поэтому каждый раз после оргазма нам кажется, что мир прекрасен. Плюс во время секса активируются некоторые центры головного мозга, что тоже способствует улучшению настроения.

*2. Твоя память часто тебя подводит, ты плохо усваиваешь информацию*

Во время оргазма кровообращение в организме происходит на предельно максимальной скорости и обогащенная кислородом кровь быстро достигает всех органов, в том числе и головного мозга. И как это не странно, именно женщины во время секса могут повысить свой IQ. А центр управления гормональной системой - гипоталамус - контролирует также работу центров памяти и обучения.
*
3. Ты не довольна своим весом, постоянно сидишь на диетах, но это не помогает тебе похудеть*

Постель - вот лучший тренажер, который, кстати сказать, находится прямо у тебя дома. У возбужденного человека частота пульса увеличивается с 70 до 150 ударов в минуту, что можно сравнить с подъемом штанги. Один половой акт сжигает примерно столько же калорий, сколько 15 минут бега на беговой дорожке. За 30 минут полового акта сжигается 200 калорий.

*4. Ты регулярно подхватываешь всевозможные вирусы*

Секс - лучшее средство для укрепления иммунитета. Сторонники воздержания лишают себя примерно 30 процентов антител, что значительно увеличивает риск различных заболеваний. Поэтому сексуально активные люди гораздо реже болеют гриппом, простудой. Что касается заболеваний, которые подхватываются другим способом, - ответ очевиден: презерватив.

*5. Тебя не устраивает размер твоей груди*

Правда относится этот плюс только к тем, кто хотел бы грудь увеличить. А девушкам, желающим уменьшить свои размеры, этот аргумент не поможет. Дело в том, что во время возбуждения усиливается кровоток и грудь может "вырасти" на 25 процентов.

*6. У тебя постоянно что-нибудь болит*

Перед оргазмом человек получает естественные аналоги морфина - болеутоляющие эндорфины. Происходит это от того, что в кровь человека выбрасывается гормон окситоцин, под действием которого они и образуются. А у женщин секс способствует выработке эстрогенов, которые подавляют боли, связанные с предменструальным синдромом. Так что секс - лучшее обезболивающее.

*7. Тебя мучает бессонница*

Возрастающий при сексе уровень гормона окситоцина имеет сильный успокаивающий эффект и является прекрасным естественным снотворным.

8. Тебя не устраивает тонус кожи тела

Во время секса тренируются практически все группы мышц, выбрасывается гормон тестостерон, благоприятно воздействующий на опорно-двигательный аппарат. Еще регулярные занятия сексом улучшают осанку.
*
9. Ты с ужасом обнаруживаешь все новые признаки старения на своем лице
*
При регулярном сексе в организме увеличивается содержание важного для женщин коллагена, который делает кожу более гладкой и шелковистой. А вырабатываемый организмом во время секса прогестерон избавляет лицо от прыщиков. По тем же американским исследованиям, пары, которые постоянно занимаются любовью как минимум 3 раза в неделю, после 30 лет всегда выглядят на два-три года моложе своих сверстников, которые практикуют воздержание.

*10. Ты постоянно собой недовольна*

Вид красивых, подтянутых, молодых девушек приводит тебя в состояние депрессии? Тогда есть поверенное средство - только страстный секс может вылечить от этого недуга. Когда желанный мужчина скажет тебе, что ты самая прекрасная женщина на земле, и докажет это делом, вы наконец перестанете думать о том, сколько лишних сантиметров опоясали вашу талию, или о том, что кожа уже не так упруга, как в былые времена. Когда тебя хочет мужчина, гораздо легче принять и полюбить себя.

*У тебя ещё остались сомнения? Срочно марш в постель!*

----------

